# Need to Identify



## runner1 (Jun 15, 2003)

Very slow growth.Approx 5"
My Webpage


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello runner and welcome to the board.

Ill be the first to take a stab at this one and say SPILOCF. (However, posibly a rhom but I doubt it.)

~Dj


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Id have to agree on Spilo CF


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

what color is the anal fin? the pictures don't really show, but I'd guess red?

Looks exactly like my SpiloCF though


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

I agree


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not clear enough for an ID.....interesting anal fin, bit off eh?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, seems spilo CF to me!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Agree, seems spilo CF to me!










looks just like the one i had it was sold to me as a rhom







o'well 
got my rhom now --- nice lookin fish you have


----------

